# DECCW - reptile ballot



## DEC (Feb 4, 2011)

The Department of Environment, Climate Change and Water (DECCW) is offering a number of reptiles for disposal through a ballot. The following species have been identified for the Department and are advertised as:


5 juvenile Jungle Carpet Pythons Morelia spilota cheyni
2 Water Pythons (1 juvenile, 1 adult) Liasis fuscus 
2 adult Eastern Carpet Pythons Morelia spilota mcdowelli
1 juvenile Murray Darling Carpet Python Morelia spilota metcalfei



Every effort has been made to correctly identify these animals. The Department cannot guarantee the identification of an animal offered though the ballot system.

These animals have been surrendered to the Department. Some of these animals may have been caught in the wild and their original capture locations are unknown. The return of these animals to the wild is not a responsible conservation option.

The Department recommends that a veterinarian checks all animals received through the ballot system and a reptile hygiene protocol be followed.

If you wish to be included in the ballot you must register your interest by 8.00 AM Monday 7th February 2011. Registrations received after this time will not be accepted. You can register your interest by either a faxed message to 02 9585 6401 or an emailed message to [email protected]

Phone inquiries will not be accepted.

Your registration must include the following:

1.	the words DECCW BALLOT in the title of your fax or email
2.	your full name
3.	your address
4.	a prioritised list of the animals you would like to register for
5.	your current NSW Animal Keepers’ Licence number authorising the possession of the animals you have registered for
6.	your contact number between 10.00am and 10:30am on Monday 7th February 2011
7.	NOTE: only one individual animal per licensee can be provided

Any registrations that do not include all of the above will be excluded from the ballot. Licences will be checked before the ballot. Expired licences or licensees whose fauna record books we have not received for 2010 will also be excluded from the ballot.


NB: If you are successful in the ballot you must be available to collect the animal from the Department’s Hurstville office between 2.00PM and 3.00PM on Tuesday 8th February 2011. If you intend to have someone collect the animals from our office on your behalf they must have permission from you IN WRITING. Verbal permission will not be accepted.

If you are successful:

1.	you will be notified by phone between 10.00am and 10:30am on Monday 7th February 2011;
2.	you must collect the animal from the Department’s Hurstville office between 2.00PM and 3.00PM on Tuesday 8th February 2011. If you are unable to collect your animal during this time it will be forfeited to the next available person; and 
3.	you must bring a hard-shelled lockable container to transport your animal and a clean pillow case.


----------



## dragonboy69 (Feb 4, 2011)

good luck to me I want the jungle


----------



## gavgav (Feb 4, 2011)

yeah im keen for the juvenile Murray Darling  but will be happy for any


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 4, 2011)

Its a good system of giving unwanted snakes to a new home. I got a Diamond last time and it couldn't be a better snake the most placid I have ever seen.


----------



## Norm (Feb 4, 2011)

I`m dirty on myself because for years I`ve been doing shift work and was usually rostered off on the pick up days but didn`t enter the ballot. Now I`ve started a new job on day work and wouldn`t be able to get there to pick up if I won so I won`t bother entering even though this time I really want to! One of the jungles or the MD would would be perfect!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thats what sickies are for. Just feel sick about 1:30 and its all good you have a new snake.


----------



## Norm (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah, if it was my old job I would, but I`ve only been there for two weeks.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Feb 4, 2011)

Says you can get someone on your behalf to pick it up for you with written consent?


----------



## Norm (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah but everyone I know who could do it wont go near a snake with a ten foot pole! I`ll just have to buy more snakes like most people!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 4, 2011)

That sucks hopefully next time your free if you win.


----------



## gavgav (Feb 7, 2011)

so has anyone got a call yet


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 7, 2011)

Nope not yet


----------



## venom8 (Feb 7, 2011)

Just won a Jungle......


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 7, 2011)

Congrats hope it's not to bitey lol


----------



## venom8 (Feb 7, 2011)

We'll see, if it is, it can go with my other cranky Jungle....


----------



## smileymertz (Feb 7, 2011)

we just won a jungle!

and its hubby's birthday.......he is very happy!!


----------



## gavgav (Feb 7, 2011)

lucky people


----------



## Supra_man87 (Feb 7, 2011)

I also won a Jungle....


----------



## Webless (Feb 7, 2011)

I just won the Murry Darling carpet  :lol:


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 7, 2011)

We will need to see some pictures once you get them home tomorrow. Once again congrats and good on you for giving them a new home.


----------



## Widdup (Feb 7, 2011)

I always miss these arrrr i find the post and 9 am dam it!


----------



## timmy82 (Feb 7, 2011)

i won one of the eastern carpets


----------



## dragonboy69 (Feb 7, 2011)

I got a Eastern Carpet Pythons Morelia spilota mcdowelli
not a jungle.


----------



## dadaman (Feb 8, 2011)

I won a Jungle. I'll get a piccy up this arvo after I pick it up


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Feb 8, 2011)

dadaman said:


> I won a Jungle. I'll get a piccy up this arvo after I pick it up



So thats 2 for you from DECCW now?
Hows the BHP going?


----------



## dadaman (Feb 8, 2011)

The_S_Word said:


> So thats 2 for you from DECCW now?
> Hows the BHP going?


 Actually 3 
I also got a Lesueur's velvet gecko ages ago in the first one I entered.

The BHP is going great. She is hammering down a jumbo rat a week. I really want to cross her with a male this season but I don't know anyone close to Mona Vale that has a big male. She is very placid. Still huffs and puffs a little when I get her out of her enclosure, but it's all show.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Feb 8, 2011)

dadaman said:


> Actually 3
> I also got a Lesueur's velvet gecko ages ago in the first one I entered.
> 
> The BHP is going great. She is hammering down a jumbo rat a week. I really want to cross her with a male this season but I don't know anyone close to Mona Vale that has a big male. She is very placid. Still huffs and puffs a little when I get her out of her enclosure, but it's all show.


 
Got the luck hey.
We didn't enter this one altho I would have if I didn't actually think about too much.
The "coastal" we won in the same ballot as your bhp is feeding on medium rabbits once a month.
She's also got a "special" partner lined up for this season too.

Looking forward to seeing everyone's animals when they get them home.


----------



## Webless (Feb 8, 2011)

Just picked up my Murray Darling Carpet, It's Beautiful! it has wicked markings on it's head, But the Poor thing has Heatbulb Burns all down it's back, They look fairly skindeep so it should heal over 100% with a few sheds. I'll post pictures in a few hours. PS, Very friendly snake.. Held it for 10 mins and not a single sign of aggression


----------



## hornet (Feb 8, 2011)

Webless said:


> Just picked up my Murray Darling Carpet, It's Beautiful! it has wicked markings on it's head, But the Poor thing has Heatbulb Burns all down it's back, They look fairly skindeep so it should heal over 100% with a few sheds. I'll post pictures in a few hours. PS, Very friendly snake.. Held it for 10 mins and not a single sign of aggression


 
Never owned a MD but they are meant to be one of the most placid aussie pythons. Look forward to pics


----------



## Jen (Feb 8, 2011)

How often are these held? Is it based on time or on the amount of reptiles available? My sister would love to put her name down since she is in NSW, but I only told her about them yesterday afternoon lol.


----------



## saximus (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking at the frequency of previous ones it seems fairly regular. If you look at the bottom of this page it shows the most recent ones.


----------



## Jen (Feb 8, 2011)

ah, yep looks like every few months, I'll just keep an eye out and let her know


----------



## dadaman (Feb 8, 2011)

Got mine home and now time to settle in.
Got some nice yellow coming through considering the age.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Feb 8, 2011)

I got the Hatchling Water Python. I think i am going to call it Physco  Will put a few pics up later.

Dadaman, was that you i was talking to?


----------



## dadaman (Feb 8, 2011)

Yep. I was the one in shorts and T-Shirt. Does ur Water bite?


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah, it must have been you then  Yep haha :|


----------



## saximus (Feb 8, 2011)

I got a hatchy water a couple of weeks ago that's very snappy too. She isn't too bad once she's out of her enclosure and in your hands. Hopefully it calms down for you


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Feb 8, 2011)

I hope so too, she only just tagged me in the tub but she is fine once out. She just ate a fuzzy rat


----------



## smileymertz (Feb 8, 2011)

just a small pic of the jungle we got today. his eyes are milky, so we are assuming he is ready to shed. even so, was very calm to handle. have put him in a warmer spot to settle in a bit before getting him out again


----------



## pythonmum (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats to all winners. Thanks for posting photos. I hope that MD heals soon. They are incredibly mellow, easy to keep snakes.


----------



## Webless (Feb 8, 2011)

My new MDCP


----------



## Supra_man87 (Feb 8, 2011)

A quick one of the new Jungle my partner picked up for me. Great temprement so far, hopefully it will stay that way.


----------



## smileymertz (Feb 8, 2011)

our little guy is so easy going!


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Feb 8, 2011)

^^ Dont you quarantine? ^^


----------



## smileymertz (Feb 8, 2011)

oh thanks. didnt think of that in a click clack, but considering i dont know where he is from, i shall get him out right away


----------



## beeman (Feb 8, 2011)

smileymertz said:


> oh thanks. didnt think of that in a click clack, but considering i dont know where he is from, i shall get him out right away



To late you have already breached any sort of quarantine practice!


----------



## smileymertz (Feb 8, 2011)

ok! 
Im not an expert, or a breeder, learning as i go, thanks to lots of friendly advice from this site.
Sorry i lost my head getting a little bit excited about winning something in a ballot.
Chill!


----------



## walpole_reptiles (Feb 8, 2011)

I got the adult water python, not too bad of a snake, havent been biten yet


----------



## beeman (Feb 8, 2011)

smileymertz said:


> ok! i get it, no need to shoot me down in flames.
> Im not an expert, or a breeder, learning as i go, thanks to lots of friendly advice from this site.
> Sorry i lost my head getting a little bit excited about winning something in a ballot.
> Chill!


 
I was not shooting you down in flames as you say, I was mearly pointing out that you have already broached any possiable chance of quarantine by having the new critter in the same area as the one you already own. Basicly its to late .


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice work guys.
Come on coastal lads, get some pictures up of those coastals!!


----------



## venom8 (Feb 13, 2011)

*better late than never*

Here's the Jungle i picked up from DECC this week. Been a bit lazy in getting the pic's up..... Hasn't bitten yet but eats like a pig.....


----------



## pythonmum (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow venom8 - there were some nice jungles, but I reckon that's the pick of the lot. Congrats!


----------



## venom8 (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeh its not a bad looking Jungle. Its the same jungle in both pic's, I accidently pulled 2 of the same pic's through.... Its even better when its for free


----------



## dadaman (Feb 13, 2011)

All these Jungles are from the same clutch.

I bags being first to be tagged by my Jungle


----------



## dragonboy69 (Feb 13, 2011)

The_S_Word said:


> Nice work guys.
> Come on coastal lads, get some pictures up of those coastals!!



man the coastal I got is one crazy agro snake. It strikes at me even though the glass seperates me from it. Im scared it might break the glass or hurt itself really bad. Also it is that big I reckon it could eat a cat.


----------



## sarcastocrat (Feb 16, 2011)

ROFL, dragonboy69, plenty of stray cats out there ; )


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Feb 16, 2011)

dragonboy69 said:


> man the coastal I got is one crazy agro snake. It strikes at me even though the glass seperates me from it. Im scared it might break the glass or hurt itself really bad. Also it is that big I reckon it could eat a cat.



hahaha nice. Need some pics of it still 
The "coastal" we received from deccw ballot was maent to be 1.5m, but ended up measured at 2.4m
But lucky for us she's pretty nice unless she's hungry.
Speaking of which, need to get me some more rabbits....


----------



## gavgav (Mar 2, 2011)

just got a call from the deccw saying i was next inline for a diamond in the last ballot 
a 2 year old has turned up and they asked if i was still interested so ill be picking it up tomorrow


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 2, 2011)

gavgav said:


> just got a call from the deccw saying i was next inline for a diamond in the last ballot
> a 2 year old has turned up and they asked if i was still interested so ill be picking it up tomorrow


 
congrats hope its friendly


----------



## gavgav (Mar 2, 2011)

any idea on a setup i could do for a day or two till i get an encloser setup


----------



## saximus (Mar 2, 2011)

Big storage tub


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 2, 2011)

Just get a large plastic tub from go-lo or somewhere like that. Just keep it in a warm place in the house until you can get a tank big enough to keep it in. 
Plus diamonds are a colder climate snake so it won't be to much of a issue if its a little colder for a couple of days.

Hey did anyone get a call today from the deccw saying that another snake had come up. They offered me a adult inland carpet but I don't really have the room at the moment. Just wondering if anyone else got it instead. Cheers Daniel.


----------



## dragonboy69 (Apr 12, 2011)

dragonboy69 said:


> man the coastal I got is one crazy agro snake. It strikes at me even though the glass seperates me from it. Im scared it might break the glass or hurt itself really bad. Also it is that big I reckon it could eat a cat.



Just had it sexed today and it is a female. Also was told it had a nice stripe through its body. Finally its been about a week that I have been taking it out and doesnt even look like trying to tag me thanks to the good old hook that was givven to me for free by a very genorous person on this forum.


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 12, 2011)

so how does this work? do they auction of the confiscated reptiles?
thanks


----------



## saximus (Apr 12, 2011)

Not an auction as such Tassie. You just put your name down and it's kinda like a raffle.
That's good to hear DB I've seen a very big angry coastal and they aren't nice


----------



## dragonboy69 (Apr 20, 2011)

The_S_Word said:


> hahaha nice. Need some pics of it still
> The "coastal" we received from deccw ballot was maent
> to be 1.5m, but ended up measured at 2.4m
> But lucky for us she's pretty nice unless she's hungry.
> ...





The_S_Word said:


> Nice work guys.
> Come on coastal lads, get some pictures up of those coastals!!



finally heres some pics guys


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 20, 2011)

Very nice! I bet your happy with it!
The stripe is pretty good too.


----------

